# New hog / deer rifle



## Beretta682 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just traded for this. Been looking for a good one for a while.  Remington 788 carbine in .308.


----------



## Beretta682 (Jan 26, 2017)

Another pic


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 26, 2017)

Hog killer for sure. Armpit shot for the  heart, base of the ear for the rest. This thing ain't proven until is spills some blood. Kill a hog and show us some pics!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 27, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> Hog killer for sure. Armpit shot for the  heart, base of the ear for the rest. This thing ain't proven until is spills some blood. Kill a hog and show us some pics!!!



X2!! Lets get that thing in a different pose.....like laying across a pig

Nice gun man...........hope you enjoy it!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2017)

Had one years ago. Good rifle


----------



## George30022 (Feb 16, 2017)

*My Rifle of choice*

This is my .308 - A Marlin , .308 - with a Custom Boyds Praire Hunter stlye. A Vortex CrossFire 4-20 X 50mm. Shoots tight.


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 16, 2017)

That is a sweet find.  Those old 788's were great shooters.  Don't see many around these days at least not in that condition.  When I was checking I did not see that they ever made the carbine model in 308.  They show 7mm-08 and 308 in a lefty.


----------



## Beretta682 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just got it back from the smith.  Had the crown recessed, pillar and glass bedded action, free floated the barrel, and added a nikon p308 scope.  Recoil pad will be next.  Kicks like a mule.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 1, 2017)

That exact rifle was my first new firearm purchase. I loved the way it handled but it had a ferocious muzzle-blast. Stock will scratch very easily too. Traded it 30 odd years ago for a Model 700 30-06 that I will never part with. Yours is in great condition!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice rig! I shoot hogs with my 788 in 30/30 after years of being my deer rifle. Its an effective short range weapon. Dead on. I mounted a night vision scope on it last year but the eye relief is a challenge, being too far away, but I manage with creative "shouldering". Wish I could find a mounting solution. Which smith did you use? I need a trigger replacement and some servicing. Been looking for one in 7mm 08, in good condition for a while.


----------



## Beretta682 (Mar 2, 2017)

Specialized firearms out in Carrolton.  Lynn "Doc" Holt and his partner Doug did the work.  My next upgrade will be the Timney trigger.


----------

